# Mummy Test Shot Photos



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Have been added to the Moebius website.

http://moebiusmodels.com/mummyShot/


Dave's Moebius Mummy Test Shot Build


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks KJ. This looks like a beautifully engineered kit and I'll be grabbing a couple of these!!:woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

YEAH! Bring it on! This is another one of the new Moebius kits that I am anxious to get. Thanks for posting some piece pics KJ!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The build-up is not a test shot - that build-up is one of the resin cast copies of the original sculpt....
I have a test shot that's been built-up and painted - We'll probably post some pics of that beforee too long...

Dave


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

PM Moderator said:


> The build-up is not a test shot - that build-up is one of the resin cast copies of the original sculpt....
> I have a test shot that's been built-up and painted - We'll probably post some pics of that beforee too long...
> 
> Dave


Just waiting for the word, Dave. I have 'em waiting. :thumbsup:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i gotta agree with Chris . it looks well engineered . can't wait to get this one !!! 
nice work guys :thumbsup:!
hb


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

kit-junkie said:


> Just waiting for the word, Dave. I have 'em waiting. :thumbsup:






Don't make us wait too long...........I wanna see that bandaged fiend!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

SUNGOD said:


> Don't make us wait too long...........I wanna see that bandaged fiend!


I have the power... hehehehe! :devil:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Awwww Craig-- don't be a ratbag......

Chris.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

kit-junkie said:


> I have the power... hehehehe! :devil:




You're an evil man!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Auroranut said:


> Awwww Craig-- don't be a ratbag......
> 
> Chris.


Rat bag?? That will cost you another week...:devil:

Just kidding. I've been really busy, lately. I have five projects going on at a time right now. Time is at a premium. I'll try to get the photos posted this week.



SUNGOD said:


> You're an evil man!


You have no idea how evil... hehehehe!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

*Here we go!*

Dave's Moebius Mummy Test Shot Build


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

When Chris called you a Rat Bag, I'm sure he meant it in the nicest possible way...
...Can't wait to see your photos :thumbsup: This is going to be one sweet kit!
BTW any word on the Frankenstein test shots?
Seriously cool kits on the horizon :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> When Chris called you a Rat Bag, I'm sure he meant it in the nicest possible way...
> ...Can't wait to see your photos :thumbsup: This is going to be one sweet kit!
> BTW any word on the Frankenstein test shots?
> Seriously cool kits on the horizon :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Look up^^^

Nothing on Frankenstein yet. Sorry...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

kit-junkie said:


> Dave's Moebius Mummy Test Shot Build


Oh Hell Yeah !!! I've got two of these mothers...er...I mean...Mummies on order now...think I may up the order :thumbsup:
Thanks for posting these KJ !
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

KJ, I did mean ratbag in the nicest possible way mate.:devil: Thanks for the excellent pics!!:thumbsup:
I love the wall with Thoth engraved in it!! The weathering possibilities are endless!! The whole kit is gonna be a weatherers dream. Bring it on!!!!:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

Chris.:woohoo:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Pre-ordered myself one--can't resist such a great sculpt of a classic movie monster! Looking great so far!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool paint job Dave! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Ok, this is the first time I've seen this. Wow! But, is this version based on one that, I think JANUS did, back awhile? Looks really familiar.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes it's very similar to the Janus kit. 
The good news is that it'll be really easy to find and much easier to afford!

Dave


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:
hb


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

It's amazing how a dead guy and his coffin can look so beautiful!:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I've been working on a diorama for a while now that is awaiting the arrival of the Ghost and the New Moebius Frankenstein...(already have the Forgotten Prisoner in place)...and I believe I might just add this Karloff Mummy to the mix...I believe he'll fit in well :thumbsup:...Yup need to order another kit now 
Mcdee:woohoo:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I just received my test shot of the Mummy (thank you Dave)! What a cool kit! It's a lot larger than I thought, and _heavy_. It's a load of plastic, for sure. Way cool! It's in the stash, now, right next to my full glow Jekyll!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

PM Moderator said:


> Yes it's very similar to the Janus kit.
> *The good news is that it'll be really easy to find and much easier to afford!*
> 
> Dave


I would call that GREAT news!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

kit-junkie said:


> I just received my test shot of the Mummy (thank you Dave)! What a cool kit! It's a lot larger than I thought, and _heavy_. It's a load of plastic, for sure. Way cool! It's in the stash, now, right next to my full glow Jekyll!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Just had to rub in the ALL GLOW DR.JEKYLL didn't ya...(sniff sniff)...
...some guys have all the luck...Say I'll trade you for a Luminator Kit??
Any one you want...really... OK all 4... TODAY ONLY!!! OK tomorrow too!
Mcdee:drunk:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> Just had to rub in the ALL GLOW DR.JEKYLL didn't ya...(sniff sniff)...
> ...some guys have all the luck...Say I'll trade you for a Luminator Kit??
> Any one you want...really... OK all 4... TODAY ONLY!!! OK tomorrow too!
> Mcdee:drunk:


I have a feeling the offer will still be available next week, as well, but I could be wrong. :freak:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You drive a hard bargain...but OK PAL!!! Next week too...But HURRY after Next week.......I'll have to extend the offer:thumbsup:
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Not meaning to backstab Denis, But KJ, I'll throw in a P/L Customizing kit of your choice too!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Hmmm... Now _that's_ tempting! :freak:


----------

